# Do Golf Balls Have a Shelf Life?



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 19, 2016)

Just found a box of new Pro V1s which must be at least 5 years old.

Any idea if they go off over time?


----------



## jusme (Dec 19, 2016)

Not a thread I have seen before, hence my interest. If you said they where in water for X amount of years then I would have my doubts, however sitting in a box I am certain they will perform as intended today. Be interested to hear anything to the contrary and why if so


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 19, 2016)

Interesting topic.

I have a mate and regular PP (Steve Srixon) who is convinced that they do have a shelf-life and can "go off". 

We had this very discussion at an awayday back in the Summer when his Srixon Z Star, despite being new and just out of its sleeve, "Wasn't feeling quite right off the club face". He put this down to it being having been bought over a year earlier.

Personally I have my doubts about his theory - but I am open to be proven wrong.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Unless they have been at the bottom of a lake for a long time I would think that the modern golf ball has the same half life as plutonium. I have dozens of pro v 1s in the cupboard and they work just fine when I use them after a couple of years or so of storage.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2016)

Unless they were stored in extreme conditions I'd think they would be fine.


----------



## snell (Dec 19, 2016)

Here is a quote from Bryson Dechambeau....it's all you need to now when it comes to testing balls :lol:

â€œI put them in Epsom salt combined with water, mixing it up,â€ revealed DeChambeau of a process he will be undertaking as normal before tomorrowâ€™s opening foursomes session at the Open Championship venue in Lancashire. â€œIt floats the golf ball in the middle of the water and I spin it. If it wobbles to where thereâ€™s a heavy point in the ball, thatâ€™s when I know that gravity isnâ€™t in the middle of the ball so is out of balance. On average, I would say that I wonâ€™t play four balls out of a dozen.â€


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2016)

If anyone thinks their packs of balls are too old, please feel free to send them to me. I'm not that precious about these things &#128513;


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm sure I heard somewhere that Rory's stockpiled a 3 year supply of Nike balls as they don't make hem anymore.

If it's ok for him it's fine for me.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm sure the man from Titleist said in the magazine that they virtually last forever these days.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 19, 2016)

snell said:



			Here is a quote from Bryson Dechambeau....it's all you need to now when it comes to testing balls :lol:

â€œI put them in Epsom salt combined with water, mixing it up,â€ revealed DeChambeau of a process he will be undertaking as normal before tomorrowâ€™s opening foursomes session at the Open Championship venue in Lancashire. â€œIt floats the golf ball in the middle of the water and I spin it. If it wobbles to where thereâ€™s a heavy point in the ball, thatâ€™s when I know that gravity isnâ€™t in the middle of the ball so is out of balance. On average, I would say that I wonâ€™t play four balls out of a dozen.â€
		
Click to expand...

Isn't what Wilson tried to do with their "True" range of golf balls some years ago? 

In terms of longevity, I've played with balls of various vintage without issue, but I do draw the line at Lake Balls as there is just knowing how long they've been under water and how that has affected them.


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 20, 2016)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Just found a box of new Pro V1s which must be at least 5 years old.

Any idea if they go off over time? 

Click to expand...


Put them in water. If they float they are bad and if lay on their side they are good. Best to cook them hard boiled if you aren't quiet sure and if there is a sulphur smell then throw them away. 

In all seriousness as long as they've not been subject to lots of extreme changes in temperature over those 5 years then performance of the ball should be the same as if you'd teeed it up 5 years ago. Your performance may have changed though.


----------



## Capella (Dec 20, 2016)

Actually, I am pretty sure they do have a shelf life. The softeners in the polyurethane or Surlyn of the outer layer will diffuse out eventually, leaving the ball harder and more brittle. As long as the balls are not exposed to high temperatures or direct sunlight, it is gonna take a while, though. Decades, probably. So I would say after five years in the original box, they should still play as good as new. After another 25 to 50 years I would say you should start to worry ...


----------



## snell (Dec 20, 2016)

Just give them a try when you next go out....worst case scenario they don't perform?


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 20, 2016)

snell said:



			Here is a quote from Bryson Dechambeau....it's all you need to now when it comes to testing balls :lol:

â€œI put them in Epsom salt combined with water, mixing it up,â€ revealed DeChambeau of a process he will be undertaking as normal before tomorrowâ€™s opening foursomes session at the Open Championship venue in Lancashire. â€œIt floats the golf ball in the middle of the water and I spin it. If it wobbles to where thereâ€™s a heavy point in the ball, thatâ€™s when I know that gravity isnâ€™t in the middle of the ball so is out of balance. On average, I would say that I wonâ€™t play four balls out of a dozen.â€
		
Click to expand...

I bet his ball sponsors are thrilled with that quote ðŸ™€


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 20, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			I'm sure I heard somewhere that Rory's stockpiled a 3 year supply of Nike balls as they don't make hem anymore.

If it's ok for him it's fine for me.
		
Click to expand...

On the No laying Up podcast he intimated that he may look to change his ball over this winter. Not because the old ones go off but I suspect he'll be looking to get any small marginal gain he can which you would expect will come form the latest and greatest version of a ball.


----------



## hovis (Dec 20, 2016)

the technology in the ball will be obsolete before the balls starts to perish


----------



## jusme (Dec 20, 2016)

snell said:



			Here is a quote from Bryson Dechambeau....it's all you need to now when it comes to testing balls :lol:

â€œI put them in Epsom salt combined with water, mixing it up,â€ revealed DeChambeau of a process he will be undertaking as normal before tomorrowâ€™s opening foursomes session at the Open Championship venue in Lancashire. â€œIt floats the golf ball in the middle of the water and I spin it. If it wobbles to where thereâ€™s a heavy point in the ball, thatâ€™s when I know that gravity isnâ€™t in the middle of the ball so is out of balance. On average, I would say that I wonâ€™t play four balls out of a dozen.â€
		
Click to expand...

I've seen this debate many times. Multiple people went out and tested the same, some even went as far as marking the ball and placing such a mark in a specific place on the tee peg to reduce side spin. Has to be said most that experimented with it thought it was nonsense. I sure hope it is. This game is tough enough without having to wonder whether that ball that moved unintended of to the right/left was down to a poorly balanced ball!


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 21, 2016)

jusme said:



			I've seen this debate many times. Multiple people went out and tested the same, some even went as far as marking the ball and placing such a mark in a specific place on the tee peg to reduce side spin. Has to be said most that experimented with it thought it was nonsense. I sure hope it is. This game is tough enough without having to wonder whether that ball that moved unintended of to the right/left was down to a poorly balanced ball!
		
Click to expand...

Shut up shut up, I've just added another reason to my ever increasing repertoire of why it appears I'm playing badly.


----------



## GolfReviewsORG (May 24, 2020)

Generally speaking, no considering they’re stored in a room-temperature location. Unless you leave your golf balls exposed to high heat or extremely cold temperatures they should last forever.
Whether you are an avid golfer or just picking up the sport, the golf ball is the most important tool in your bag. For this reason, it is important for you to know when to switch for an old ball for a new one.

Golf balls in 2020 consist of a three-piece solid core. These balls are typically geared towards intermediate/advanced golfers. This is reflected in the price as well as the technical aspect.
Unless you know how the control a golf ball while playing, it will never matter which one you buy. After you find the right ball, you are happy to spend the money knowing you’ll obtain your desired results (i.e. lowering your handicap).
The golf ball is made up of a solid rubber center (sometimes liquid-center) that is intertwined by elastic bands. Most avid golfers claim a golf ball (when they’re not on tour) can last a few weeks.

Unless they appear to be nicked, scratched, or waterlogged than you should be okay. If you think your golf ball has gone bad try juggling it on an iron (like Tiger) a few times. You should get a good sense of its quality from the noise and bounces.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2020)

hovis said:



			the technology in the ball will be obsolete before the balls starts to perish
		
Click to expand...

I your thinking is like mine 100% agree, otherwise I couldn’t disagree more.


----------



## cliveb (May 24, 2020)

jusme said:



			I've seen this debate many times. Multiple people went out and tested the same, some even went as far as marking the ball and placing such a mark in a specific place on the tee peg to reduce side spin. Has to be said most that experimented with it thought it was nonsense. I sure hope it is. This game is tough enough without having to wonder whether that ball that moved unintended of to the right/left was down to a poorly balanced ball!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen a video demonstrating that cheap balls are typically less well balanced than premium ones and are therefore more likely to produce unwanted side spin and/or fail to roll properly when putting.

Float a ball in a bowl of salt water. Put a little dot on the top with a Sharpie. Spin the ball around. If when it comes to rest the dot returns back to the top, the ball is unbalanced. You want it to return to rest in a random position.

All that said, I don't consider myself a good enough golfer to pay for the likes of ProV1s and TP5s. Happy to use any that I find, though 😁


----------



## Imurg (May 24, 2020)

Mygolfspy are doing some extensive ball tests at the moment
Taking very accurate measurements they are finding that some balls are not even round, let alone having their cores centred.
They are also finding compression hotspots  - areas of a ball that vary in compression - and some that are too small.
Tests are ongoing so no firm results yet but they could be very interesting when they do present the findings.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 24, 2020)

GolfReviewsORG said:



			Generally speaking, no considering they’re stored in a room-temperature location. Unless you leave your golf balls exposed to high heat or extremely cold temperatures they should last forever.
Whether you are an avid golfer or just picking up the sport, the golf ball is the most important tool in your bag. For this reason, it is important for you to know when to switch for an old ball for a new one.

Golf balls in 2020 consist of a three-piece solid core. These balls are typically geared towards intermediate/advanced golfers. This is reflected in the price as well as the technical aspect.
Unless you know how the control a golf ball while playing, it will never matter which one you buy. After you find the right ball, you are happy to spend the money knowing you’ll obtain your desired results (i.e. lowering your handicap).
The golf ball is made up of a solid rubber center (sometimes liquid-center) that is intertwined by elastic bands. Most avid golfers claim a golf ball (when they’re not on tour) can last a few weeks.

Unless they appear to be nicked, scratched, or waterlogged than you should be okay. If you think your golf ball has gone bad, try juggling it on an iron (like Tiger) a few times. You should get a good sense of its quality from the noise and bounces.
		
Click to expand...

I had to check the date on your post, I thought it said 1980


----------



## Neilds (May 24, 2020)

What’s the point having a ball that is perfectly round, core is perfectly centred , etc when none of us have perfectly repeatable swings, hitting a ball of less than perfect lies most of the time. A bit of imperfection won’t make a Jot of difference - imo


----------



## cliveb (May 24, 2020)

Neilds said:



			What’s the point having a ball that is perfectly round, core is perfectly centred , etc when none of us have perfectly repeatable swings, hitting a ball of less than perfect lies most of the time. A bit of imperfection won’t make a Jot of difference - imo
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty much with you on this.
I certainly agree that it makes no difference tee-to-green, but for those who pride themselves on being good putters (I don't include myself in that group), an unbalanced ball can move a putt slightly off line.


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I'm pretty much with you on this.
I certainly agree that it makes no difference tee-to-green, but for those who pride themselves on being good putters (I don't include myself in that group), an unbalanced ball can move a putt slightly off line.
		
Click to expand...

Damn (surely and exclamation mark could be used here). My golf balls must all me unbalanced. That explains a lot.


----------



## Neilds (May 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No difference tee to green????????? 😀 😀

So you think we should start using balls that just fly and curve in random directions?
		
Click to expand...

How unbalanced do you think these balls are? They haven’t got a 3lb weight on one side !!


----------



## cliveb (May 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No difference tee to green????????? 😀 😀

So you think we should start using balls that just fly and curve in random directions?
		
Click to expand...

For me, it makes no difference. I'm a lowly 15 handicapper. Every time I hit the ball it's a crapshoot where it might go.

For better players such as yourself, I'm sure it could make a big difference.
If I ever achieve those lofty heights, I'll take out a second mortgage and be sure to only play ProV1s.


----------



## Imurg (May 24, 2020)

During robot testing for their Golf Ball test, Mygolfspy found that some balls flew in random directions when compared to others.
They looked at the data and, bearing in mind that it was a robot hitting the ball, concluded that the ball flight could not be down to anything but the ball.
They retrieved the wayward balls and cut them open.
The core was several mm away from centre - google "off centre callaway ball" and you'll see it.
Given that a ball is around 43mm in diameter, being more than a couple out makes a significant difference 
In this instance the  ball was flying 15 to 20 yards further off line than was normal.
That turns your gentle fade into a TurboSlice and you're 50 yards off line.
It will also make a difference on the green
A ball that is heavier on one side is going to react like a Bowls wood with bias.
From more than couple of feet its pot luck if it goes in.
Not all balls are bad....but do you know which are?


----------



## Neilds (May 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			During robot testing for their Golf Ball test, Mygolfspy found that some balls flew in random directions when compared to others.
They looked at the data and, bearing in mind that it was a robot hitting the ball, concluded that the ball flight could not be down to anything but the ball.
They retrieved the wayward balls and cut them open.
The core was several mm away from centre - google "off centre callaway ball" and you'll see it.
Given that a ball is around 43mm in diameter, being more than a couple out makes a significant difference
In this instance the  ball was flying 15 to 20 yards further off line than was normal.
That turns your gentle fade into a TurboSlice and you're 50 yards off line.
It will also make a difference on the green
A ball that is heavier on one side is going to react like a Bowls wood with bias.
From more than couple of feet its pot luck if it goes in.
Not all balls are bad....but do you know which are?
		
Click to expand...

Traminator must be robot if he can notice 🤪


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 24, 2020)

To answer the original question, no I'm fairly sure that an unused golf ball stored in it's box in normal, dry indoor conditions wouldn't deteriorate in performance just by remaining unused for a few years.

On the other issue raised about whether a few degrees of imperfection in a ball would make much difference on a course. Yes, absolutely I think it would make a big difference. Any increased/unwanted lateral spin is the tiny difference between missing fairways, missing greens, and missing putts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Damn (surely and exclamation mark could be used here). My golf balls must all me unbalanced. That explains a lot. 

Click to expand...

Have you been Fraggered or is this a self imposed exclamation mark ban? Are you running a fines system on yourself?

I find emojis are an effective alternative to exclamation marks 😮😯😲😳

Note from Fragger “nuffin to do with me “ 👍


----------



## jim8flog (May 24, 2020)

GolfReviewsORG said:



			The golf ball is made up of a solid rubber center (sometimes liquid-center) that is intertwined by elastic bands. 

U.
		
Click to expand...

 I think your construction info is a bit out of date. Golf balls that had windings and liquid centres are very much a thing of the past. 

Now balls made that way *did* have a shelf life of about 3 years from new.


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Just found a box of new Pro V1s which must be at least 5 years old.

Any idea if they go off over time? 

Click to expand...

Only 5 years old. That’s nothing compared to what @Crow has got


----------



## jim8flog (May 24, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I've seen a video demonstrating that cheap balls are typically less well balanced than premium ones and are therefore more likely to produce unwanted side spin and/or fail to roll properly when putting.

Float a ball in a bowl of salt water. Put a little dot on the top with a Sharpie. Spin the ball around. If when it comes to rest the dot returns back to the top, the ball is unbalanced. You want it to return to rest in a random position.

All that said, I don't consider myself a good enough golfer to pay for the likes of ProV1s and TP5s. Happy to use any that I find, though 😁
		
Click to expand...

 I do it the easy way I have a Technomatic ball spinner, I have been using it for over 10 years and never really noticed much difference between makes. It has the added advantage of putting a line up line on at the same time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2020)

I have loads of old Pro V and similar that must be 5-10 years old. I am working through all my old stock and either giving it away or leaving them out on the course in random spots to be found by other golfers (known as slicing and hooking). I have seen some of the data about off-centre cores and defective balls which you could argue would harm consumer confidence. That said, based on an average swing speed, how much extra deviation will it really add to the handicap golfer and what difference will they really see around he green


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 24, 2020)

The old ones with the natural rubber windings and covers deteriorated much more noticeably than the modern ones do.
Understandable.  If one tries to use an old, dried out rubber band, it breaks immediately.

The modern ball is a chemistry lab creation  and thus seems to hold up better.


----------



## Crazyface (May 25, 2020)

I was told never to pick up balls on the course. They will have absorbed water. All balls absorb water, apparently. Even whilst sat in the box in the pro shop. So don't buy old balls either. Don't know if this is true.


----------



## Robster59 (May 25, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I was told never to pick up balls on the course. They will have absorbed water. All balls absorb water, apparently. Even whilst sat in the box in the pro shop. So don't buy old balls either. Don't know if this is true.
		
Click to expand...

So don't clean them in your mouth then?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I was told never to pick up balls on the course. They will have absorbed water. All balls absorb water, apparently. Even whilst sat in the box in the pro shop. So don't buy old balls either. Don't know if this is true.
		
Click to expand...

This advice was clearly given by a golf ball salesman 😄


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			So don't clean them in your mouth then?
		
Click to expand...

No more than 4 at the same time


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 25, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I was told never to pick up balls on the course. They will have absorbed water. *All balls absorb water, apparently. Even whilst sat in the box in the pro shop.* So don't buy old balls either. Don't know if this is true.
		
Click to expand...

🤔


----------



## Crazyface (May 25, 2020)

Ahem


----------



## Imurg (May 25, 2020)

Has your Pro shop had a major leak ?
Are all their balls submerged for 12 hours...?

Don't pick up balls from lakes and ponds..everything elemis fair game and any difference will be minimal


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I was told never to pick up balls on the course. They will have absorbed water. All balls absorb water, apparently. Even whilst sat in the box in the pro shop. So don't buy old balls either. Don't know if this is true.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to buy London Bridge cheap?


----------



## trevor (May 25, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I was told never to pick up balls on the course. They will have absorbed water. All balls absorb water, apparently. Even whilst sat in the box in the pro shop. So don't buy old balls either. Don't know if this is true.
		
Click to expand...

No wonder I don’t play well when it it rains, I thought it was just me not liking the water running down my neck.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2020)

Crazyface said:



Ahem

Click to expand...


Do you actually read the  you post?

From the link;

Yes, golf balls *do *absorb water and it *will *affect the performance.

How much performance is lost or what affect is has on the ball will vary. It depends on the type of ball it is, how long it was submerged and the temperature of the water. Several things to know:


It takes about 12 hours for water to penetrate the cover and start finding it’s way to the core.
So a golf ball, totally submerged in water will start to absorb water through the cover after 12 hours.  I think the cardboard packaging in the pro shop might give the game away that there's an issue.  As for a ball on the course, unless it's in a stream or lake, it's highly unlikely to be submerged.



Crazyface said:



			Damn (surely and exclamation mark could be used here). My golf balls must all me unbalanced. That explains a lot. 

Click to expand...

If there is something unbalanced in your game, my money's on something other than the ball...


----------



## Foxholer (May 25, 2020)

GolfReviewsORG said:



			Generally speaking, no considering they’re stored in a room-temperature location. Unless you leave your golf balls exposed to high heat or extremely cold temperatures they should last forever.
Whether you are an avid golfer or just picking up the sport, the golf ball is the most important tool in your bag. For this reason, it is important for you to know when to switch for an old ball for a new one.

_Golf balls in 2020 consist of a three-piece solid core_. These balls are typically geared towards intermediate/advanced golfers. This is reflected in the price as well as the technical aspect.
Unless you know how the control a golf ball while playing, it will never matter which one you buy. After you find the right ball, you are happy to spend the money knowing you’ll obtain your desired results (i.e. lowering your handicap).
*The golf ball is made up of a solid rubber center (sometimes liquid-center) that is intertwined by elastic bands. *Most avid golfers claim a golf ball (when they’re not on tour) can last a few weeks.

Unless they appear to be nicked, scratched, or waterlogged than you should be okay. If you think your golf ball has gone bad try juggling it on an iron (like Tiger) a few times. You should get a good sense of its quality from the noise and bounces.
		
Click to expand...

Well it was all quite good until then! 
The wound (Haskell) ball was superceded in about 1967 by solid core, Suralyn covered ones! There's been further development and variation from one-piece to 5 piece since then (_not solely 3 piece cores_) along with Urethane Elastomer covers being 'preferred' for premiun balls. Dimple shapes and patterns also vary between/within manufacturers.


----------



## Crazyface (May 26, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you actually read the  you post?

From the link;

*Yes, golf balls do absorb water and it will affect the performance.*

How much performance is lost or what affect is has on the ball will vary. It depends on the type of ball it is, how long it was submerged and the temperature of the water. Several things to know:


It takes about 12 hours for water to penetrate the cover and start finding it’s way to the core.
So a golf ball, totally submerged in water will start to absorb water through the cover after 12 hours.  I think the cardboard packaging in the pro shop might give the game away that there's an issue.  As for a ball on the course, unless it's in a stream or lake, it's highly unlikely to be submerged.



If there is something unbalanced in your game, my money's on something other than the ball... 

Click to expand...

A tad harsh seeing as it seems, according to the article the information I had been given was correct. But it seems you only post on here to have arguements with people. Maybe you should change your picture to Victor Meldrew? And you obviously don't understand my jokes, see my last line. Still I'll forgive you for that not everyone if on the same wavelength.


----------



## apj0524 (May 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure the man from Titleist said in the magazine that they virtually last forever these days.
		
Click to expand...

Miss read this the first time, thought you wrote " the man from Titleist said they last for a few days "


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2020)

Neilds said:



			How unbalanced do you think these balls are? They haven’t got a 3lb weight on one side !!
		
Click to expand...

Titleist have confirmed that if a ball core is off centre by the width of a credit card the dispersion of that ball will double.
Some cores are 3 or 4 credit cards worth off...that's quite a bit of extra dispersion


----------



## Neilds (Jun 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Titleist have confirmed that if a ball core is off centre by the width of a credit card the dispersion of that ball will double.
Some cores are 3 or 4 credit cards worth off...that's quite a bit of extra dispersion
		
Click to expand...

It possibly/probably is but I bet most of us this forum regularly miss the sweet spot on the club by at least that distance 😀


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2020)

Neilds said:



			It possibly/probably is but I bet most of us this forum regularly miss the sweet spot on the club by at least that distance 😀
		
Click to expand...

The sweet spot, hitting it or otherwise, is irrelevant to this.
Your shot, wherever you strike it and wherever it's going, is going twice as far off line if the core of your ball is off centre by the width of a credit card....
So your 30 yard slice becomes 60 or your 5 yard fade becomes 10.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The sweet spot, hitting it or otherwise, is irrelevant to this.
Your shot, wherever you strike it and wherever it's going, is going twice as far off line if the core of your ball is off centre by the width of a credit card....
So your 30 yard slice becomes 60 or your 5 yard fade becomes 10.
		
Click to expand...

What did yours become when you played Frag?

That aside it is a scary thought given a reasonably large margin of error (what would we agree on the width of a credit card as being?) and some can't even get that margin as tight as that. I read/heard somewhere (might have been at the Titleist/Scotty day at Silvermere) that Titleist have a robust testing during manufacturing and rejects are relatively small.


----------

